# Standardzeit für Session Timeout



## tinella (15. September 2006)

*Hallo Leute*

Wielange dauert es eigentlich bis PHP ein automatisches Session Timeout macht?

*Sind es 20 Minuten ODER 30 Minuten?*
Ich habe im Netz gesucht und habe beide Zahlen gefunden.

Es ist so, dass ich genau 30 Minuten haben muss und deshalb die Standard Zeit evt. verändern muss!

Weiss das jemand wieviel die Zeit beträgt?

_Tinella;-)_


----------



## tobee (15. September 2006)

Das müsste doch in der 
	
	
	



```
phpinfo();
```
stehen?
*Tobee*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. September 2006)

Die Standardzeit betraegt 1440 Sekunden, das sind 24 Minuten.
Geaendert werden kann diese ueber die php.ini, die Einstellung heisst session.gc_maxlifetime und wird, wie oben schon zu sehen ist, in Sekunden festgelegt.


----------



## Online-Skater (15. September 2006)

Ich hab da mal geguckt bei phpinfo() unter *session*:

session.cache_expire 60
session.gc_maxlifetime 1440 = 24min

Die beiden Werte die in Frage kommen haben weder 20 noch 30 minuten auf meinem Webspace.
Vllt sind es aber auch nicht die Werte die du suchst.

mfg


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. September 2006)

Online-Skater hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab da mal geguckt bei phpinfo() unter *session*:
> 
> session.cache_expire 60
> session.gc_maxlifetime 1440 = 24min
> ...


Dies sind auf jeden Fall die Standardwerte, laut php.ini-dist aus dem Source-Paket.
Aber im Grunde kann da ja jeder Hoster selbst was festlegen.


----------



## tinella (15. September 2006)

Hallo!

Hey danke vielmal für eure schnellen Antworten!

Also der Standardwert beträgt 24 Minuten.

Ich habe jetzt mittels 

```
ini_set('session.gc_maxlifetime',30);
```
den Standardwert verändert!

*Seh ich das richtig, dass der User nach 30 Sekunden dann ausgeloggt werden müsste?*
Denn das macht er nicht! Er behält seine Session und er kann fröhlich weiter machen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. September 2006)

Das Problem hier duerfte wohl die Garbage-Collection sein. Die kommt nur bei einem recht geringen Prozentsatz an Seitenaufrufen zum Einsatz und bis diese zuschlaegt sind die Sessions noch da. Auch nach Ablauf der Lifetime. Dadurch scheint es moeglich, dass eine Session auch nach dem TimeOut "wiederbelebt" werden kann, vorausgesetzt die Garbage Collection hat noch nicht zugeschlagen.


----------



## tinella (15. September 2006)

Weisst du, wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. September 2006)

Entweder Du spielst auch an der Garbage Collection rum, oder Du schreibst Dir eine eigene.


----------



## tinella (15. September 2006)

Das tönt ziemlich kompliziert... dann lass ich es, 24 Minuten sind wohl auch ok!

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!

_Wünsche dir einen schönen Tag!
Tinella_


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. September 2006)

Dir auch noch einen schoenen Tag. Bei mir ist gleich erstmal der schoene Feierabend und der noch viel schoenere Start in's wohlverdiente Wochenende angesagt. 

Denk bitte noch daran den Thread als erledigt zu markieren falls Du keine weiteren Fragen mehr hast.


----------

